# IKEA is hiring, but you have to get thru the interview process...



## healeydays (Nov 6, 2013)



Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 6, 2013)

That can't be from IKEA.........there's no allen key. By the way........IKEA.......Swedish for "crap"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## brown down (Nov 6, 2013)

yoooooo now thats funny right there hahahaha:run:had no idea these were back treehugger:treehugger

Reactions: Like 2


----------

